# Savory Cheesecakes



## marmalady (Jun 19, 2006)

Banana Brain wanted to try making a savory cheesecake, so here's one to start things off!

 
SANTA FE CHEESECAKE WITH CILANTRO PESTO
 
 
 


 

 
 

1 cup toasted bread crumbs 
1/2 cup toasted pine nuts 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 
1/2 pound pepper jack, grated 
1/2 pound queso blanco, grated 
1 pound cream cheese, room temperature 
4 eggs 
8 fresh roasted, peeled, seeded New Mexico green chiles, chopped 
2 jalapenos, seeded and diced 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
3 tablespoons minced fresh cilantro 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

Cilantro Pesto: 
2 cups tightly packed fresh cilantro leaves 
1/4 cup lightly toasted pine nuts 
1 teaspoon chopped garlic 
1/4 cup grated queso blanco 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
6 tablespoons olive oil
 
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.
 
To make the crust, place the bread crumbs, pine nuts, and butter in a food processor and process until thoroughly combined. Press mixture into the bottom and slightly up the sides of a 9-inch springform pan. Set aside. 
In the bowl, beat the pepper jack, queso fresco, and cream cheese until smooth. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after the addition of each. Fold in the peppers, jalapenos, garlic, cilantro, salt, and pepper. Pour mixture into the prepared pan and bake for 45 minutes to 1 hour, checking after 45 minutes. (Cake should be golden and puffed, and just set in the center.) Remove from the oven and cool completely on a rack before serving. 
To make the pesto: In a blender, combine the cilantro, pine nuts, and garlic, and puree on high speed. Add the cheese, pepper, and salt, and process to combine. Scrape the sides of the blender, and with the machine running, add the olive oil. Blend until well combined. 
To serve, drizzle the cheesecake with the Cilantro Pesto, slice, and serve.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2006)

Marm always has great recipes.  Here's some more cheesecake ones I cut and pasted from another member's fabulous contributions.  kansasgirl, where are you these days?

*SAVORY CHEESECAKES - KANSASGIRL*
 
Here are some more ideas. For muffins, I use muffin cups. Press the crust into the muffin cups, fill each muffin cup almost full with batter, and then bake 20-25 minutes or until just set. Remove them from the oven and cool. I have found that mini cheesecakes work really well, and that the only difference is really in the baking time. 

Crusts can vary. You can use any type of cracker (or pretzel - good ideas!), butter and spices for the crust. I use about 1 cup of crumbs to 2-3 tb butter, and I might add in some toasted and crushed nuts or parmesan cheese. Be creative! 

*Cheddar Beer Cheesecake* 
Crust: 
1 c Cracker crumbs (pretzels might be great here!, or wheat thins, cheese crackers, Ritz, etc) 
2-3 tb Butter, melted 
Filling: 
24 oz Cream cheese, at room temp 
1/4 c Sugar 
1 1/2 c Sharp cheddar, shredded 
5 Eggs, at room temp 
1/4 c Strong beer (Guinness, Bass, honey lager, etc) 
1/4 c Heavy cream 

Preheat the oven to 300F. Lightly butter the bottom of a 9" springform pan. 
1.In a medium bowl, combine the cracker crumbs and butter. Press firmly into the bottom of the prepared pan. Chill while making the filling. 
2.In a large bowl beat the cheeses until smooth. Gradually add the sugar, beating just until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating just until each is combined. At low speed, beat in the beer and then the heavy cream. Pour filling into the prepared pan. 
3.Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until the center is set but still slightly jiggly, and and the top is lightly golden. Turn off the oven, leave the door ajar, and let the cheesecake sit in the oven for 30 minutes. Remove the cake to a wire rack and cool completely. Chill for several hours or overnight. 

*Roquefort Cheesecake *
2 tb Butter 
Crust: 
1/2 c Breadcrumbs, toasted 
1/4 c Freshly grated parmesan 
Filling: 
1/2 lb Bacon, fried until crisp, crumbled, and 1 tb drippings reserved 
1 Onion, minced 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp. 
1/2 lb Roquefort cheese 
4 Eggs 
1/3 c Whipping cream 
1/2 ts Salt 
2-3 drops hot pepper sauce 

Preheat oven to 325F. Butter a 9" springform pan. 
1.Mix breadcrumbs and Parmesan. Sprinkle mixture in pan, turning to coat. Refrigerate. 
2.Using 1 tb reserved bacon drippings, saute onion over low heat until translucent, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. 
3.Mix cream cheese and Roquefort in blender or processor until smooth. 
4.Add eggs, cream, salt and pepper sauce and process until smooth. 
5.Blend onion and bacon crumbles into the cheese filling; filling should not be totally smooth. 
6.Pour into prepared pan. Set pan in roasting pan for a bain marie. Add enough hot water to come halfway up sides of the springform pan. 
7.Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes. Turn oven off and let cheesecake rest in oven with door ajar for 1 hour. Transfer to rack, cool to room temp. 

*Seafood Cheesecake* 
Crust: 
1 c Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 c Breadcrumbs 
1/2 c Butter, melted 
Filling: 
1 tb Olive oil 
1 c Onion, chopped 
1/2 c Carrot, finely chopped 
1/2 c Red bell pepper, chopped 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
Salt and pepper 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp 
4 Eggs 
1/2 c Heavy cream 
1 c Cheese, grated (cheddar, swiss, gouda, etc) 
1 lb Cooked seafood, chopped (shrimp, crab, oysters, salmon - use a single fish or a combination) 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Combine the Parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, and butter until thoroughly blended, and press the mixture into a 9" springform pan. 
2.Heat the oil in a medium pan over high heat. Add the onions, carrots, red pepper, and garlic; saute for 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. 
3.Using a mixer, beat the cream cheese with the eggs until thick and creamy, about 4 minutes. 
4.Beat the cream, cheese, cooked vegetables, and cooked seafood into the cream cheese/egg mixture. Season with salt and pepper. 
5.Pour the filling over the crust in the springform pan, bake until center is set, but still slightly jiggly, 60-75 minutes. Cool on a wire rack. 

*Spinach Pesto Cheesecake* 
Crust: 
3/4 c Fine dry breadcrumbs 
1/3 c Walnuts, pecans, or pinenuts, ground 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/3 c Butter, melted 
1 c Spinach, fresh, coarsely chopped 
1/3 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/4 c Walnut, pecan, or pine nut pieces 
1 clove Garlic, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1/3 c Olive oil 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3 Eggs 
1/4 c Milk 

Preheat oven to 300F 
1.Combine the breadcrumbs, ground nuts, Parmesan cheese, and butter. Press into the bottom and 1 inch up the sides of a 9" springform pan. Set aside. 
2.In a food processor bowl add spinach, Parmesan cheese, nut pieces, garlic, salt and pepper; process until smooth. With processor running, pour oil through food chute in a steady stream until mixture is blended and creamy. 
3.Beat cream cheese at high speed of an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add milk and then spinach mixture, mixing well. 
4.Pour mixture into prepared pan. Bake for about an hour or until center is just set but still slightly jiggle. Turn oven off, and let cheesecake rest in the oven with the door ajar for 1 hour. Cool on wire rack. Serve lukewarm or chilled.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, these look wonderful!  I miss KG too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Ive been wondering a long time where kansasgirl went.Can some body tell me? She always had the recipe you needed.


----------



## mish (Jul 11, 2006)

SMOKED SALMON CHEESECAKE

2 lbs cream cheese softened
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup whipping cream
3 eggs
1 tsp fresh squeezed lime juice
3 (3" thick) slices french bread
1 tsp melted butter
1 lb smoked salmon, boneless/skinless, sliced very thin

TOPPING:
8 oz cream cheese 
1/2 cup sour cream

Blend cream cheese & sour cream till smooth. Use as spread. Makes about 1 1/2 cups.

Place softened cream cheese in mixer till smooth. Using first speed add sour cream a little at time. Blend in whipping cream on first speed till lumps are gone. Add eggs 1 at a time, mix well. Add lime juice & dill. Set aside.

Chop French bread in processor till fine. Add melted butter; mix 5 seconds. Place crumb mixture in 9" springform pan. Spread evenly w fork over bottom of pan. Don't make crust too thick. Bake at 350 till golden. Cool.

Place layer of cream cheese filling to cover bottom of pan. Place thin slices of salmon on top. Repeat till pan is full, ending w cream cheese mixture.

Bake at 300 2 hours. Turn heat off, let cake remain in oven 1 hour longer. Chill overnight. When ready to serve, spread Topping over top of cake. Place in center of oven bake at 250 10 mins. Cool completely before slicing to serve as appetizers. Makes 8-10 appetizers.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you so much, marmelady! But I think I'm going to make the cheddar beer cheesecake posted by mudbug, because I already have all the ingredients except cream cheese. And its really off dor me to be out of cream cheese, because I buy it four lbs at a time from Costco. Plus I'll finally be completing my cheddar cheesecake quest. I will make it, I swear I will, and I'll post back with results when I do. And posibly pictures if I can figure out how.


----------



## marmar (Aug 9, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> *Spinach Pesto Cheesecake*
> Crust:
> 3/4 c Fine dry breadcrumbs
> 1/3 c Walnuts, pecans, or pinenuts, ground
> ...



Do you think those would work well as mini-muffin sized cheesecakes? or would I probabaly just end up with a mess from the crust collapsing?
(I do wish kansasgirl was still around to answer that.)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi marmar.  I have not made this particular cheesecake of kansasgirl's, but I don't see why the mini-muffin pans wouldn't work.  I would just be careful about checking the "jiggly" factor more often than you would with a regular springform pan.


----------



## marmar (Aug 9, 2006)

Mudbug - then you think I shouldn't have any problems with them falling apart when I remove them?

I'm just worried because that's the reason springform pans are usually used, and its a crumbly crust.


----------



## QSis (Aug 9, 2006)

Probably too late for this, but here's the savory cheesecake I'll be making, when I try one.  

I probably got the recipe here.

Lee

*Bacon Onion Cheesecake* 
​ 
2/3 c Stone-ground wheat cracker crumbs (Wheat thins work well) 
1/3 c Walnuts, finely chopped, toasted 
2 tb Butter, softened 
8 slices Bacon, cooked, crumbled, drippings reserved 
1/2 c Onion, chopped 
1 tb Bacon drippings 
24 oz *Cream* *cheese*, softened 
3 Eggs, beaten 
1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 
1/4 ts Garlic powder 
Parsley sprigs 
Shredded carrot 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Combine cracker crumbs, walnuts & butter until well blended. Press crumbs evenly on bottom of springform pan. Bake crust for 10 minutes. Cool on rack. 
2.Saute onion in reserved drippings until tender and set aside. 
3.Beat *cream* *cheese* until smooth. Gradually add eggs, garlic powder & cayenne. Beat until smooth. Stir in bacon and onions. 
4.Spoon mixture into pan. Spread with a knife to level. Bake for 45-60 minutes or until cheesecake is almost set but still slightly jiggly in the middle. Cool completely. Store in refrigerator covered with plastic wrap until serving. 
5.Before serving, allow cheesecake to rest to room temperature, Remove sides of pan. Garnish with circle of shredded carrot at the edge and parsley sprigs in the middle.


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

The bacon onion cheesecake is soooooooo good !


----------



## arlienb (Aug 10, 2006)

in the UK, i haven't stumbled on any savoury cheesecake dish, both in cookbooks AND in restaurants.  in fact, i only heard of savoury cheesecakes in a fiction book i once read, and i really wanted to find out some recipes...THANKS FOR ALL THESE!!!  i don't know why this is...maybe it's because there are so many quiche varieties around, they save the cheesecakes for sweets.


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are a couple more:

Savory Chili Ranch Cheesecake

Ingredients: 	 
1-1/2 cups crushed cereal 
1 (1-ounce) package ranch-style salad dressing mix 
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted 
19 ounces cream cheese, softened 
2 large eggs 
2-1/2 cups (10 ounces) shredded monterey jack cheese with peppers 
1 (4-ounce) can chopped green chilies 
1 (8-ounce) carton sour cream 

Preparation:
Preheat the oven to 350°F. 
Combine the cereal, 2 teaspoons of the salad dressing mix, and the butter in a large bowl; press into the bottom of a lightly greased 9-inch springform pan. Bake for 10 minutes. Let cool. Reduce the oven temperature to 325°F. 
Beat the cream cheese and the remaining salad dressing mix until fluffy with an electric mixer at medium speed; add the eggs one at a time, beating after each addition. Stir in the Monterey Jack cheese and chilies. 
Pour onto the crust; bake for 35 minutes. Remove from the oven; gently spread the sour cream on top. Let cool completely; cover and refrigerate overnight. Arrange the desired toppings over the cheesecake before serving. 

Makes one 9-inch cheesecake or 24 appetizer servings 
*******************

I think I got this one from someone here, not sure:

Appetizer Cheesecake

1 6-ounce box cheese crackers, finely chopped
1 8-ounce package cream cheese (I use neftachel), at room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup minced stuffed green olives
1/2 cup diced celery
1/4 cup diced bell pepper (I used orange or yellow for color)
1/4 cup minced onion
2 Tbs lemon juice
1 tsp salt
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
few drops of red hot sauce, to taste
Stuffed olives for garnish

Oil a 7 or 9 inch springform pan. Cover bottom with half of the crushed cheese crackers. Beat cheese until smooth and creamy. Blend in sour cream, olives, celery, diced bell pepper, onion, lemon juice and salt, Worcestershire and hot sauce. Mix well and pour over cracker base. Smooth and sprinkle remaining cheese cracker crumbs over top. Cover and refrigerate over night. Garnish with stuffed green olives. To serve, remove from spring pan and place on plate, cut into wedges. I prefer the miniature ones as they are easier to serve. The recipe (from an old, brown and weathered newspaper ad, says to serve with pear wedges, which I have not tried, usually crunchy bread or crackers. Makes 16-20 appetizer servings.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

marmar said:
			
		

> Mudbug - then you think I shouldn't have any problems with them falling apart when I remove them?
> 
> I'm just worried because that's the reason springform pans are usually used, and its a crumbly crust.


 
good point, marmar.  An easy out would be to use muffin liners.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Probably too late for this, but here's the savory cheesecake I'll be making, when I try one.
> 
> I probably got the recipe here.
> 
> ...


 
Qsis, you did get it here, and this is the one of kansasgirl's that I DID make (middie's right).  It's a new Christmas tradition around here.


----------



## marmar (Aug 10, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> good point, marmar.  An easy out would be to use muffin liners.



Thank you for mentioning that. It never occured to me. It would be a dollar well spent then.
If only I could find the foil ones still, because they'd probably release better once you wanted them to than the paper ones would.


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a whole unopened package in my pantry, Marmar...If you lived a little closer...


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 19, 2006)

bump

I need to bring an appy to work on Tuesday. Is the Bacon Onion Cheesecake "spreadable", like I could serve it with crackers? I agree, it looks yum yum yummy! Along with all the other recipes! I might have to make more than one!   Constance's Chili Ranch is looking tasty too!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a delicious recipe for smoked salmon cheesecake if anyone wants it.  That I should add, is different from the one posted.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Is the Bacon Onion Cheesecake "spreadable", like I could serve it with crackers?


 
I would say not too spreadable, Shannon.  If that's what you want, you could experiment with just baking the filling on its own - maybe adding a little more liquid to increase "schmearability."


----------

